# Woman Electrician who traveled in her RV?



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Melissa809 said:


> Hey guys/girls...I remember a few years back reading in the IBEW magazine about a woman electrician who worked on the road and lived in her RV. Anyone here remember that article? Or better yet, is she someone on this site?????
> 
> Melissa


 
Last I heard she was in New Orleans working on the fixing the holes in the dikes.:blink::no:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

brian john said:


> Last I heard she was in New Orleans working on the fixing the holes in the dikes.:blink::no:



YOU ARE IN LUCK!!!!!! :yes:She IS on this site!!!!!! :clap:Her handle is Jlarson. Don't blow her cover. She is pretending to be a journeyman roofer from Az.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> YOU ARE IN LUCK!!!!!! She IS on this site!!!!!! Her handle is Jlarson. Don't blow her cover. She is pretending to be a journeyman roofer from Az.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Damn! At least she's working....and in a warm climate! lmao!


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Melissa809 said:


> Hey guys/girls...I remember a few years back reading in the IBEW magazine about a woman electrician who worked on the road and lived in her RV. Anyone here remember that article? Or better yet, is she someone on this site?????
> 
> Melissa


By any chance are you thinking of Janet?
If so I have not heard from her in years.

Charlie


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Not sure. I read about her in the IBEW magazine, which they stopped producing a few years ago. She was in her 40's...white woman....and traveled in a C class RV.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Is this her?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Charlie K said:


> Janet


No jw, my name is not Janet. :laughing:


A Google search shows she does have the same initials as me though, JL.


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

LARMGUY said:


> Is this her?


No! That's ME!!! :laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Melissa809 said:


> No! That's ME!!! :laughing:


 Hows about dinner?:whistling2:


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> Hows about dinner?:whistling2:


You are geographically undesirable...lol


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Melissa809 said:


> You are geographically undesirable...lol


 Over the years I have had women call me a lot of different things, I can honestly say I've never been called geographically undesirable.:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

lmao! I'm no man-hater!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

*Sometimes you get more than you bargained for..*

Sometimes alcohol can make you braindead and blinded by something that looks too good to be true.. :laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

B4T said:


> Sometimes alcohol can make you braindead and blinded by something that looks too good to be true.. :laughing:


 
EEEEEEEEWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Melissa,

Are you considering hitting the road?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Is this her?


Is she wrenching around a wire with a pair of channel locks? :001_huh: And last time I checked, that is not proper PPE.



B4T said:


> Sometimes alcohol can make you braindead and blinded by something that looks too good to be true.. :laughing:


LMFAO!!!!!! Chicks with d**ks that put mine to shame


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

erics37 said:


> LMFAO!!!!!! Chicks with d**ks that put mine to shame


 
TEMPTING...... very TEMPTING.....

would it make me gay if I never touched or even saw the meat on that one??

WTF? Why is this so internally conflicting?!? :blink:


That is WRONG, WRONG, WRONG, and B4t is an evil tempter!! :no:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

erics37 said:


> And last time I checked, that is not proper PPE.


Yeah, the company safety guy made me stop dressing like that too.  :laughing::laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> TEMPTING...... very TEMPTING.....
> 
> would it make me gay if I never touched or even saw the meat on that one??


Only if you cuddle afterwards.



Jlarson said:


> Yeah, the company safety guy made me stop dressing like that too.  :laughing::laughing:


On behalf of electriciantalk.com, thank him for us :whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

erics37 said:


> On behalf of electriciantalk.com, thank him for us :whistling2:


I'm the company safety guy(or if you buy into jwjrw's conspiracy theory, girl) too. :blink::laughing:


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

brian john said:


> Melissa,
> 
> Are you considering hitting the road?


You know, I dream of hitting the road. I should have done it back in 2006, but i guess i kind of got scared and did "the right thing"...which was buy a home (condo). Well, it's now 2010 and i'm not AS scared anymore....also not so in love with my hometown, anymore (Queeens, NYC)..BUT, my condo is worth about 40 grand LESS than what I owe. So, I'm stuck and for now I just dream. The last time I felt "stuck" like this was when I was engaged to an old fashioned/control freak. But canceling the wedding only cost me 2 grand in unrefundable deposits! hahaha


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> TEMPTING...... very TEMPTING.....
> 
> would it make me gay if I never touched or even saw the meat on that one??
> 
> ...


Honestly no I don't think it would make you gay. Would I be wrong in saying even if that is a man that he makes one damn fine women !!. Also Melissa you live in the nyc area want to hangout sometime ? perhaps get some coffee :thumbup:


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

As long as your not some kind of serial killer or something...but you'd let me know, right? lol BTW, have we worked together????


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

B4T said:


> Sometimes alcohol can make you braindead and blinded by something that looks too good to be true.. :laughing:


Dude you ain't right. How the heck did this come into play. Sicko!!!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Dude you ain't right. How the heck did this come into play. Sicko!!!


There have been male members here posing as females, but I don't think Dennis looked _that_ good.. :laughing:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah it's funny i was on this other site years ago and they will rip any electrician for anything yet they will give out advise to a woman using plumbing fittings on electrical boxes.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

them tatas look too good to be on a man they must be some type of trick photography there.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> them tatas look too good to be on a man they must be some type of trick photography there.


Even some guys on this site have Photo-shopping skills and I am sure they could add "features" like a half female and half male..


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm sure the tool can photo shop a tool.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

Melissa809 said:


> As long as your not some kind of serial killer or something...but you'd let me know, right? lol BTW, have we worked together????


 Doubtful as I'm not in the union missed the cutoff for the applications by a week  have to wait till they open up again whenever that is at least. And na not a serial killer that requires too much work and focus on something so meaningless


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

undeadwiring said:


> Doubtful as I'm not in the union missed the cutoff for the applications by a week  have to wait till they open up again whenever that is at least. And na not a serial killer that requires too much work and focus on something so meaningless


Hey, you might want to think about getting in the elevator division, I hear they work alot more steady and their rate is almost as much as ours (A division)

And I'm not a guy posing as a chick. Although, I am on ONE car forum where I pose as a guy, and i gotta say, it's alot of FUN actually being one of the guys!


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Melissa,

When the RV's a rockin,

Don't come a knockin!




Unless you're down :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Hey Melissa,
> 
> When the RV's a rockin,
> 
> ...


 Mamby-pamby :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

You guys are stupid! lmao!


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Melissa809 said:


> Hey, you might want to think about getting in the elevator division, I hear they work alot more steady and their rate is almost as much as ours (A division)
> 
> And I'm not a guy posing as a chick. Although, I am on ONE car forum where I pose as a guy, and i gotta say, it's alot of FUN actually being one of the guys!


 
If a girl is really a guy, she will have a penis. It is a dead give away.


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> If a girl is really a guy, she will have a penis. It is a dead give away.


But how do u get up and personal to check??????:laughing:


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

Melissa809 said:


> But how do u get up and personal to check??????:laughing:


send'em to the airport :thumbup:


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

True that!!!!


----------

